# playoff smoke #2



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I have been sitting on this box for almost 11 months (box date is jun 06) and I thought it was a good time to crack it open.

What a smoke! The upmann #2 is still one of the most underrated cigars coming out of cuba, imho and I would pick this cigar over a Monte #2 any day.

It started out with a nice spiciness on the front of the pallete with an underlying creaminess throughout the smoke. The finish had touches of leather and cedar.

Look at the burn and the ash! just an incredible cigar.

Bigfoot


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

i love the hupmann ceder cameroons. keep smoken em bigfoot!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

one of my favs good choice


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Brian, you had some nice ISOM's today WOW. Flint


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

H.Upmann #2 is definitely underrated. The Monte. 2 seems to get all the glory. Both are fine cigars, but the Upmann is something special.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

gonna have to try to get my hands on some of these


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

They look fantastic. Got to love the salt and pepper ash colour.

They are on my list to try. I would like to acquire all the CC torps in the future. I've had a number of the Monte #2's but haven't tried any of the others yet.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bigfoot it seems like every time you post something I need to either go to the Turlet .Thats right I said "TURLET" or call a paramedic--Nice load of smokes--very nice!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Tricked me on that one - thought it was my favorite Montes!
Need to give these a try for comparison, they look great!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

tobacmon said:


> Bigfoot it seems like evry time you post something I need to either go to the Turlet .Thats right I said "TURLET" or call a paramedic--Nice load of smokes--very nice!


That's the funniest thing I heard all day! An old boss of mine used to say that and I picked it up!

Now about the ambulance... call one for me, cos' I'm about to pass out from all the cigar-**** that Bigfoot has been throwin' around. I'm weak in the knees...

CD


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow thats a very nice ash!

Edit: Post 420!!...Oh wait wrong forum. Heh.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble: Makes me want to burn their fields down :lol:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet smokes


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> That's the funniest thing I heard all day! An old boss of mine used to say that and I picked it up!
> 
> Now about the ambulance... call one for me, cos' I'm about to pass out from all the cigar-**** that Bigfoot has been throwin' around. I'm weak in the knees...
> 
> CD


You took the words right out of my mouth Chris. Bigfoot has many I would love to smoke--It's either him or L K - Both are loaded for Bear!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow thats a nice lookin smoke
nice job keepin the ash length goin
impressive


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice


----------

